# Spyder's had twins!



## Simsar (17 May 2011)

Guess what they are COLTS!  I thought it was a dead cert grey fillies only but no early this morning our friend phoned to say twins and so far all is well.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## tigerlily12345 (17 May 2011)

wow, and photos! (if its aloud!)


----------



## Rosehip (17 May 2011)

What is it with all the twins this year? 
Hope all is well, vibes for the little people! x


----------



## eventrider23 (17 May 2011)

So many twins this year!!!


----------



## Simsar (17 May 2011)

The weaker is having Plasma as we speak, vibes please have any of the twins survived so far on here??


----------



## Rosehip (17 May 2011)

Massive vibes!!!!!!! Huge ones!!!
xxxx


----------



## joeanne (17 May 2011)

Having read others replies, colts seem to do less well than fillies.....but these ones have Spyder genes!!!
Hope everythng goes well!


----------



## millhouse (17 May 2011)

Great news.


----------



## ritajennings (17 May 2011)

((((((()))))))(((((()))))((((())))) xx


----------



## cliodhna (17 May 2011)

Omg, all this word of twins is making me nervous. My second mare is due to foal early June, she is absolutely huge, but its all foal..eeekkk!!

Massive vibes for the colts(((((((((((()))))))))))))))))


----------



## amy_b (17 May 2011)

massive good vibes. would be really nice to hear a happy ending for a twin story.


----------



## Bumble1 (17 May 2011)

Everything crossed for the Spyderboys!!!!


----------



## Revena (17 May 2011)

Good luck boys, hope they're ok!


----------



## PorkChop (17 May 2011)

Congratulations - and good luck


----------



## Maesfen (17 May 2011)

This is getting scary, never known so many as this year.  Hope it all goes well for them.
Batman and Robin?


----------



## Thistle (17 May 2011)

I like Batman and Robin, seeing as the dad is Spyderman!


----------



## cruiseline (17 May 2011)

Gosh there have been so many twins this year!!!

Hope the Spyder boys are doing well, finger crossed for them both


----------



## RuthnMeg (17 May 2011)

Lots of vibes for the twins...<<>>


----------



## MrsMagoo (17 May 2011)

Oh wow.....fingers tightly crossed they both hang on   keep us posted x


----------



## Whizz105 (17 May 2011)

Fingers and hooves all crossed!! X


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 May 2011)

When are we going to se some photos? I'm about to pop with excitement... I love your superhero stallion!


----------



## princess+dude (17 May 2011)

Fingers crossed  xx


----------



## luckilotti (17 May 2011)

My goodness!  Another set - what have they all been drinking - definatley something in the water!
I hope both boys, their mum, Simsar and all involved are ok as it cant be easy x

ps - love the batman and robin idea for names...


----------



## Simsar (17 May 2011)

Hi quick update they sound quite strong at the mo both on their feet with full belly's.  Will keep you posted thank you soooooooo much for yout thoughts. keep them coming.  I have pictures on my phone that Julie has sent but don't know how to post them.


----------



## Revena (17 May 2011)

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Simsar (17 May 2011)

Ive sent them to Mrs Magoo she knows her stuff with computers.  I think Julie has named them Tweedle dee and Tweedle dum!  But will get a petition going.


----------



## MrsMagoo (17 May 2011)

On it...2 secs x


----------



## MrsMagoo (17 May 2011)

ermm edit that S....I have no pictures? lol


----------



## Revena (17 May 2011)

I'm doing a picture dance...is it helping?


----------



## luckilotti (17 May 2011)

^^ joining in with the picture dance ~~~~


----------



## Simsar (17 May 2011)

B pics won't send, will sort in the morning.


----------



## Maesfen (18 May 2011)

Simsar said:



			B pics won't send, will sort in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

useless, the lot of you, just can't get the staff these days...........


----------



## Tharg (18 May 2011)

Vibes for them!


----------



## magic104 (18 May 2011)

It's morning & no pics??


----------



## Vickijay (18 May 2011)

magic104 said:



			It's morning & no pics??
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^ My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Rosehip (18 May 2011)

Haha, If you are anything like me Simsar, you will be sat with your phone in one hand, coffee in the other, looking at the keys like its some sort of alien object!  xx


----------



## Amos (18 May 2011)

Hope they are both OK this morning. For a moment I thought you were joking and it was the plastic "Spider" that had had twins!  Congratulations - can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Sadiemay (18 May 2011)

Got it all crossed they make it and am very much looking forward to pics 

Sadiemay


----------



## Revena (18 May 2011)

There appears to be a serious lack of pictures today...


----------



## Simsar (18 May 2011)

Phone still pissing about!! will sort I promise.

Have just heard both boys are doing as well as they can, both up and hooning round the stable, both pooing and weeing, feeding well, poor Julie will be sleep deprived for a few more weeks yet though as her vet has said although looking good atm 3 weeks old is the first milestone!! 'Red' there mum has done them as well as she could have, bakeing them for 360 days so please keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Maesfen (18 May 2011)

That sounds positive that they are as lively as crickets; it's not the first time that I've heard '3 weeks' is the optimum time as by then you've had the time to really know the foals and how their development is going.  Fingers crossed for them.

Why don't you forward the pics onto someone (not me, I'm going out!) who knows what they're doing, lol...............  We're getting very impatient and drumming our fingers like drums at your non-technical brain............


----------



## MissTyc (18 May 2011)

Great news this morning and so glad to hear they're both up and about - I would say that is the *first* milestone! Now the hard work to reaching the next checkpoint starts! Hope they both stay strong!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 May 2011)

Amos said:



			Hope they are both OK this morning. For a moment I thought you were joking and *it was the plastic "Spider" that had had twins!*  Congratulations - can't wait to see the pics.
		
Click to expand...

 That's what I thought.


----------



## joeanne (18 May 2011)

So all we need now are those pictures.......
If you cant work your phone out, grab a passing 8 yr old. They will!!!


----------



## Bumble1 (18 May 2011)

So good to hear that Batman and Robin are doing well, I think if we keep on using those names the poor owner won't stand a chance of calling them anything else Does you're phone have bluetooth? Or can you attach a USB cable? If in doubt, just shake it until they drop out


----------



## Hebe (18 May 2011)

Yay thats great news, really hope that they both make it


----------



## vallin (18 May 2011)

Woop! Defo need to name them batman and robin! Plus get the pics up


----------



## Tempi (18 May 2011)

Glad to hear they are both doing well   Will keep fingers crossed for them.

Am eagerly awaiting pictures now


----------



## RuthnMeg (18 May 2011)

Glad to hear they are doing well, but I still see no pictures!!?? 
x


----------



## Trolt (18 May 2011)

Glad to hear they're doing ok. Fingers crossed things stay positive

Am getting VERY concerned about the number of twins this year. Friends mare was scanned and the vet had to return as thought there was twins, scanned again and only one bubba. However, having heard that there is something in the water, and the fact that mare is so wide she barely fits through her stable door, she's not due for another week, little bit worried!


----------



## Simsar (18 May 2011)

Magoo has the photo and its a cracker!  So you can all moan at her now.

Going to see them on saturday.


----------



## Simsar (18 May 2011)

Oh and they are called Hector and Barney.


----------



## PorkChop (18 May 2011)

Simsar said:



			Phone still pissing about!! will sort I promise.

Have just heard both boys are doing as well as they can, both up and hooning round the stable, both pooing and weeing, feeding well, poor Julie will be sleep deprived for a few more weeks yet though as her vet has said although looking good atm 3 weeks old is the first milestone!! 'Red' there mum has done them as well as she could have, bakeing them for 360 days so please keep fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful news  Looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## luckilotti (18 May 2011)

MAGOOOOOOOOOOOOO  -   where are you please?????    
We are all waiting to say hi to Hector and Barney )

Really concerned about the number of twins this year... i have a mare who isnt due until August and has been rather 'large' since january, every time i think she cant get any bigger she does (2nd foal).  

But seriously.... we now need to all hunt out Magoo !!!


----------



## Simsar (18 May 2011)

I have sent them twice now any other suggestions?  My phone doesn't have a cable LOL


----------



## luckilotti (18 May 2011)

I've pm'd you


----------



## ritajennings (18 May 2011)

Oh I thought they would be called Ronnie and Reggie


----------



## Simsar (18 May 2011)

OK sent to Rita and LL


----------



## luckilotti (18 May 2011)




----------



## luckilotti (18 May 2011)

Now the question is - which is Hector and which is Barney?


----------



## Maesfen (18 May 2011)

Cracking foals for twins.  Love how mum is having a snooze while they're being entertained.


----------



## JosieB (18 May 2011)

How cute are they! Already picked up ear moving in unison.. no mean feat for such young boys. Well done to all involved and congratulations!


----------



## RuthnMeg (18 May 2011)

Fab looking colts for twins.... mare must have been huge!! All the best.


----------



## ruby1 (18 May 2011)

How gorgeous the twins are,good to see they are doing well and mum is resting while they are being distracted,congratulations to all the connections.


----------



## eventrider23 (18 May 2011)

Oh wow they are crackers!!!!!!  And two healthy babies for the price of one lol!


----------



## HashRouge (18 May 2011)

Bless her, mum must be shattered! 
They're really lovely, and they look so well


----------



## MrsMagoo (18 May 2011)

Ok I have only just got Sarahs text stupid phones...u beat me to it lol 

They are sooo cute x


----------



## haycroft (18 May 2011)

Theres something in the water this year,so many sets of twins..amazing and we thought they were uncommon..not so any more not on this forum eh

wow arent they just the sweetest little things..liking the names
and both colts..as they dont seem to do so well as fillies
maybe the same sex twins do better
they look lovely and strong..two chestnuts,is one liver or is that the camera

we need lots of pic and updates please

well done mum..no wonder shes lying down


----------



## AFlapjack (18 May 2011)

Congratulations!  They are gorgeous and looking really well!


----------



## ritajennings (18 May 2011)

Ho they are WONDERFUL so cute ok how about Bill and Ben or DelBoy and Rodney or Pissed and Broke and by the way I never got the picture x


----------



## Simsar (18 May 2011)

Sorry they have been named.  It will come through at 2 am probably. x


----------



## magic104 (18 May 2011)

Lovely boys shame about the names!  (now that is rude), just they look like a Bill & Ben.


----------



## jennygw (18 May 2011)

They are divine!!! LoVely white faces and very jolly looking too! Fingers crossed for them both and their mum that they continue to thrive!  X x x


----------



## vallin (18 May 2011)

now that is CUTE! Georgous looking boys


----------



## Revena (18 May 2011)

Very handsome pair! They look like a pair of cheeky boys(probably why mum needs a snooze).  Having that sort of character will hopefully get them past that dreaded three week mark!x


----------



## Simsar (18 May 2011)

I can't wait to meet them, how exciting, I will get loads of photo's I promise, does anyone know how the other twins have done?


----------



## Rosehip (18 May 2011)

They are beautiful! Im sure they will be up to no good in no time!!!!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (18 May 2011)

Both gorgeous but the one on the left as you are looking shades it for me, please send him along.

FDC


----------



## hobo (18 May 2011)

Adorable, lovely to see the photo's best wishes for them both and hope mum copes O/K


----------



## charliesarmy (18 May 2011)

Blimmin gorgeous! And very strong looking boys yay


----------



## Mega (18 May 2011)

Amazing, I hope they continue to go from strength to strength


----------



## cliodhna (18 May 2011)

Wow impressively big for twins. How great, hope they continue to go from strength to strength There must be something in the air with all the twin talk!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (19 May 2011)

They are gorgous, congratulations to Spyder and Red


----------



## cruiseline (19 May 2011)

They are beautiful, sending vibes for both of them


----------



## joeanne (19 May 2011)

How cute is the chestnut!!!


----------



## Laafet (19 May 2011)

They look very sweet - fingers crossed they grow up big and strong. We have had one mare twin twice this year, the vet pinched one the first time but she lost the pregnancy, he did the same again the other day and we are scanning her tomorrow to see if she is still pregnant. The mare has had a rough time over the years with two late abortions the last two years so we are not taking any risks with her carrying two.


----------



## Simsar (20 May 2011)

Not sure which is which but the weaker foal (don't panic) is having x rays today on his knees, a bit wonky I think will update later or tomorrow when we go and visit. x


----------



## gadetra (21 May 2011)

Spyderbabies!! They are adorble, and have really lovely kind eyes. Well done Spyder and Red-you must be so proud. 
Hope weaker foals x-rays are ok and he unfurls nicely.
Congrats to everyone involved


----------



## angelish (21 May 2011)

aaawwwwwww how cute are they  
hope they both continue to do well


----------



## Simsar (22 May 2011)

gadetra said:



			Spyderbabies!! They are adorble, and have really lovely kind eyes. Well done Spyder and Red-you must be so proud. 
Hope weaker foals x-rays are ok and he unfurls nicely.
Congrats to everyone involved    

Click to expand...

Thanks Gad means a lot



angelish said:



			aaawwwwwww how cute are they  
hope they both continue to do well
		
Click to expand...

Well we went for a visit yesterday and OMG! I know they are Spyder babies (bias) but how cute (hate that word) we have never seen twins and it is kind of wired to have two foals in the same stable, Barney is my fav if your aloud favs?  I will get someone to post the pictures we have some video too.  I must say that Hector will break some of your hearts with his good looks. LOL


----------



## Maesfen (22 May 2011)

Glad you enjoyed the visit, hurry up and get the pics up - please!


----------



## Simsar (22 May 2011)

I've sent them to Rita.

Can you email details for the morning please.  Address blaa blaa blaa.  Simon will call in a bit. xx


----------



## Maesfen (22 May 2011)

Will do.


----------



## Simsar (22 May 2011)

Ok this is them.

http://tiloakhaflingers.com/


----------



## eventrider23 (22 May 2011)

Oh they are precious!!!!!!!


----------



## ritajennings (22 May 2011)

I have just spend the last hour trying to photograph the photos on the screen of my PC as could not download them , saved them in photobox came on here to post them and there are the little beauties! 
They are wonderful and so strong OOOOOOOOOOOOOO I could eat them


----------



## joeanne (22 May 2011)

Simsar with regards to the wonky leg....there was a poster on here last year/year before(?) that had twin foals and one also had the wonky leg. They had devised a special cast for the foals leg to help straighten it out gradually....I wonder if I can find that post..


----------



## joeanne (22 May 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=320809&highlight=twin+foals

Found it! Has a picture of foal in said "boots" too.


----------



## Maesfen (22 May 2011)

The one foal is not half as bent (both front and back limbs) as one we had out of a Deep Run mare and by Bustino!  He went on to be bought by Sir Clement Freud, was put into training with Venetia Williams and won and was placed in several hurdle races so don't give up hope.  This was him a few days old, he had already straightened up (without any interference from vet or farrier) a lot


----------



## Simsar (22 May 2011)

ritajennings said:



			I have just spend the last hour trying to photograph the photos on the screen of my PC as could not download them , saved them in photobox came on here to post them and there are the little beauties! 
They are wonderful and so strong OOOOOOOOOOOOOO I could eat them 

Click to expand...

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry Rita you know what its like, i'm so impatient.  I will make it up to you how much is your hourly rate   Because I hadn't heard I thought you were Archying today. Sorry love you.


----------



## millhouse (22 May 2011)

Simsar said:



			Ok this is them.

http://tiloakhaflingers.com/

Click to expand...

Aren't they beautiful - and Mum!


----------



## Simsar (22 May 2011)

joeanne said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=320809&highlight=twin+foals

Found it! Has a picture of foal in said "boots" too.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you they are supposed to be being xray'd tomorrow but lets see what happens, I think they should be left alone for a little while but lets just see what happens,  thank you for link I will forward it on. xx


----------



## Ranyhyn (22 May 2011)

They are just beautiful, fingers crossed for an excellent outcome for Barney baby.


----------



## cliodhna (22 May 2011)

am sending vibes for a good outcome for him. They both look like little characters.


----------



## Simsar (22 May 2011)

Thank you for your wishes and comments much appreciated. xx


----------



## tikino (22 May 2011)

they are just stunning good luck with the x-rays and lots of vibes for the wee one


----------



## Jackpotsstud (22 May 2011)

It is so lovely to see twuns growing up together.  Will keep my fingers x'd for you tomorrow -good luck.


----------



## Mega (22 May 2011)

I hope all goes well tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Simsar (24 May 2011)

Just heard that Barney doesn't need surgery but will have cast.


----------



## Simsar (24 May 2011)

http://tiloakhaflingers.com/


----------



## Revena (24 May 2011)

That's brilliant news!


----------



## amyneave (26 May 2011)

Great news.


----------



## Amos (26 May 2011)

Fantastic pictures - they look real characters! Really hope they continue going from strength to strength.


----------



## tikino (29 May 2011)

how are the twins doing


----------



## Simsar (30 June 2011)

An update for you all.

http://tiloakhaflingers.com/


----------



## Simsar (30 June 2011)

You can vote for them on a photo comp, this is the link scroll down look for photo and vote vote vote.

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/contest/win_over_200_worth_of_products_from_km_elite_/37?sec=contestants


----------



## millhouse (30 June 2011)

Really pleased for you.  Congratulations!


----------



## Maesfen (30 June 2011)

That's a huge improvement, they must be pleased.


----------



## tikino (1 July 2011)

thats a huge improvement so pleased for all involved and have voted for them


----------

